# iSticks now in stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (6/11/14)

The all new iStick by Eleaf is one of the most compact DNA-style MODs on the market today. This thing is TINY! The iStick easily fits in the palm of your hand and is extremely ergonomic. Powered by a built in 2200mAh battery with integrated micro-USB port for easy charging. Can be used while plugged in for extra convenience. 

The iStick is powered by a DNA20 style regulation chip, and can be used in either variable voltage or variable wattage mode. The OLED screen displays the resistance of the attached atomizer, battery remaining, and your current power setting. While in operation, the screen displays your puff time in seconds. The device has a lock setting to prevent accidental firing. Features a native 510 connection, and includes an optional eGo adapter to allow for maximum compatibility.

*Specs:*

Size: 75mm*21mm*32.8mm
Color: black, silver, fuchsia, blue
Capacity: 2200mAh
Voltage setting=3.0v-5.5v
Wattage setting=6w-20w
Thread Type: 510/eGo
*iStick Express Kit Includes:*

iStick device
510-eGo thread dapater
Micro-USB charging cable

Get them here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/eleaf-istick

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (6/11/14)

Awesome 

I see also that you've listed the "Red" as Fuchsia, @Rob Fisher will be pleased


----------



## Sir Vape (6/11/14)

Lol no we only got silver mate.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome
> 
> I see also that you've listed the "Red" as Fuchsia, @Rob Fisher will be pleased



OMG it's PINK!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

